# Wo sind die Vorlagen für ein GUI in Netbeans geblieben?



## pro2 (23. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur blind oder blöd, vielleicht auch beides. Ich möchte ein GUI mit Netbeans erstellen (mit dem eingebauten Editor versteht sich..), finde aber die Vorlage dazu nicht.  

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die finde? Zum Beispiel wird hier drauf verwiesen.. aber den Punkt "GUI Forms" sehe ich links nicht :-/


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Okt 2011)

Damit ist der GUI-Builder von Netbeans gemeint.
Dieser hat eine Komponenten-Liste, aus der du Komponenten auswählen und in die zu erzeugende Oberfläche einfügen kannst.

Du beginnst, in dem du einen passenden Container, in deinem Fall also ein JApplet aus der Liste in dem Fenster auswählst. Dieses Applet ist aber noch leer und du kannst es nun mit den Komponenten aus der Komponenten-Palette befüllen.


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Okt 2011)

pro2 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die finde? Zum Beispiel wird hier drauf verwiesen.. aber den Punkt "GUI Forms" sehe ich links nicht :-/



Von welchem Typ ist dein Java Projekt?

Bei mir habe ich links unter dem "Java" Ordner einen "Swing GUI Forms" Ordner zur Auswahl.


----------



## pro2 (24. Okt 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Von welchem Typ ist dein Java Projekt?
> 
> Bei mir habe ich links unter dem "Java" Ordner einen "Swing GUI Forms" Ordner zur Auswahl.



Eben der fehlt mir. Selbst bei bereits bestehenden GUIs öffnet sich der Builder auch nicht.. ich werd nochmal versuchen, Netbeans komplett neu zu installieren.

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal.


----------

